# quick reference Nissan engine specs (and others)



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

thought you guys might like this, check it out 

http://www.webdelivery.com.au/carsinfo.htm


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

file:///D:/Cars/Doc%20-%20Notes%20on%20Certain%20Topics/Nissan%20Engines%20made%20in%20Japan%20since%201950.htm

http://www.angelfire.com/darkside/caniva/SR_Engine_Series.htm


----------

